# FREE iams canned food @ petsmart



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I realize iams is not that great of a brand, but you can always use your free can to donate to a shelter or feed strays.

If you go on to petsmart's Facebook page, you can print a coupon for a free can of iams dog or cat food.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome! Now if only they had free bags of Science Diet food! That's what we feed our cats and our dog, it's like $50 a bag! I like this idea though, I might have to do that next time I hit up Petsmart.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Iam's isn't a good brand? Why not?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Iams is bad because its full of grains used as a filler, and low quality cuts of meat and meat by-product. A good brand of dog food wouldn't have grains in it and high quality cuts of meat and no meat by-product.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I would think a food with mixed meat, organ meat and grains would be more balanced, though? Sort of mimicking the natural diet of a wild canine, which doesn't just eat steaks but the whole prey animal. Gut contents and all.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Actually, a wolf (or a dingo in your case) in the wild eats meat almost exclusively. Mostly whatever they can run down and catch. The bowels of their prey contain grasses and leaves, and possibly a minimal amount of grain, less than 2%. 

Grains are bad because a lot of dogs are sensitive to them and it causes hot spots and raw itchy skin, among other things. I would never ever recommend that they be fed them. There is no reason to be fed them. 

A good rule of thumb when shopping for dog food is that if its on a grocery store shelf, its usually chalk full of grains and meat by-products aka very very crappy. Meat by-products are usually what is left over from butchering an animal and can't be sold for human consumption. Stuff that isn't very good quality.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Science Diet also isn't a good brand. Veterinary offices are just paid to advertise and sell it. The one aimed at diabetes control is actually full of carbs, which the body makes into sugars so it kind of defeats the purpose.

But I might just print out a coupon or two and donate to my local shelter since they need all the help they can get.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

So, just out of curiosity - what IS a good brand? Are there any that actually are cheaper than making the dog food yourself?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Blue Buffalo, Wellness, Royal Canin. 

IMO its just easier to buy a good quality premade dog food than to try and make scientifically balanced one at home.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Blue, Innova, AvoDerm, Royal Canin, Wellness

Purina and Iams tend to be pretty bad, but they're ok.

Never feed Ol'Roy though since that's lowest quality ingredients for everything.

When your dog's on a good food, the coat should be shiny and soft. When you pet them you shouldn't have a greasy feeling on your hand, and shedding will be drastically less.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I actually feed my dogs and cat's blue buffalo... Days after they started eating 100% blue, their coats were noticeably shinier and A LOT softer.(well mostly the cat's coat were softer since my dog doesn't have a fluffy soft coat to begin with lol) My dog also seems to have more energy when we go on walks, because he's turned them into runs. Lol

I agree with the science diet... It's truly overpriced junk. Sorry but it's true. Vets are paid to endorse foods, and that's why they endorse overpriced junk. Another thing about these quality foods is that they are so nutrient dense that your dog/cat will eat less of the food. So it saves money.

The ingredients label is your friend.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

My younger dog is allergic to grains (that's why he has blue WILDERNESS). He used to be on purina/pedigree food. He had major dandruff, and he licked his paw to the point where it was swollen, we gave him allergy mess suggested by the vet, but the vet never mentioned anything about his food being the cause. We started giving him the blue and he licks less now. Were actually going to have to put the cone of shame on him so he gives it a chance to completely un-swell without licking it..


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

WAIT- Royal Canin is good? :s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

It's not absolutely wonderful, but it's better than Eukanuba, Purina, Science Diet, etc.

It's on the bottom rung for good foods in my opinion.

Blue, Innova, and AvoDerm are the best for store bought foods though, imo.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My vet's office sells Royal Canin everything, I thought that vets only sold bad food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Olympia said:


> My vet's office sells Royal Canin everything, I thought that vets only sold bad food.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's not the worst but it's not the best. Someone gave me a few cans of royal canin for my cat's. I look at the ingredients, saw by products, then donated it.

With how much royal canin costs, it's stupid to buy when you can easily buy good foods.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I just think that anyone thinks the first ingredient in a food is lamb is an idiot. Look a how much lamb costs for people. It's all the same 4-D garbage. Make your own food if you care that much. :s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well that's pretty irritating.. For ten years we've been buying a $50 bag of Science Diet for the dog and a $50 bag for the cats two times a month.. $200 a month and it's junk? Thanks for the heads up guys.. I'll try Blue.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Aus is in Australia. A lot of those brands are not sold here at all. We have a very limited market for true high-quality food and these are usually hideously expensive. 

Probably best brands we have for dog food here that I know off is Eaglepack Holistic (no corn), Earthborn Holistics Primitive, Canidae and Wellness. 

Best food for cats that we have found have been Felidae, Wellness and Eaglepack Holistics.

We used to feed Iams back in the days before the whole grain/corn free revolution and the difference in our dogs' and cats' coats and general appearance is absolutely amazing.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Jrf456 said:


> Well that's pretty irritating.. For ten years we've been buying a $50 bag of Science Diet for the dog and a $50 bag for the cats two times a month.. $200 a month and it's junk? Thanks for the heads up guys.. I'll try Blue.


Aww. Well I'm glad you got some good info out of this thread.  If you go on blue buffalo's website, on the right hand side click "take the true blue test" to compare your brand to blue, fill out the form & they will send you a coupon. You can get 1 $3 off cat coupon & 1 $5 off dog coupon mailed to you.


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I am just going to post this because the BEST food hands down is Orijen, you cannot get better than this. Instinct comes a close second.

What I fed my dog: 6 Fish Dog
Fresh boneless salmon*, salmon meal, herring meal, fresh boneless herring*, fresh boneless walleye*, russet potato, sweet potato, peas, salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), fresh boneless lake whitefish*, sun-cured alfalfa, fresh boneless flounder*, fresh boneless northern pike*, pea fiber, organic kelp, pumpkin, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium. * 

* DELIVERED FRESH, preservative-free and never frozen


GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude protein (min.)	38.0 %
Crude fat (min.)	18.0 %
Crude fiber (max.)	3.0 %
Moisture (max.)	10.0 %
Calcium (min./max.)	1.4 % / 1.6 %
Phosphorus (min./max.)	1.2 % / 1.4 %
Omega-6 (min.)	2.6 %
Omega-3 (min.)	1.8 %
DHA (min.)	1 %
EPA (min.)	0.6 %
Carbohydrate (max.)	25%
Ash (max.)	7%
Taurine (min.)	0.4 %
Glucosamine (min.)	1250 mg/kg
Chondroitin (min.)	1000 mg/kg

BOTANICAL INCLUSIONS
Chicory root	700 mg/kg
Licorice root	500 mg/kg
Angelica root	350 mg/kg
Fenugreek	350 mg/kg
Marigold flowers	350 mg/kg
Sweet fennel	350 mg/kg
Peppermint leaf	300 mg/kg
Chamomile flowers	300 mg/kg
Dandelion root	150 mg/kg
Summer savory	150 mg/kg

VITAMINS
Vitamin A	15 kIU/kg
Vitamin D3	2 kIU/kg
Vitamin E	400 IU/kg
Vitamin B12	0.5 mg/kg
Thiamine	50mg/kg
Riboflavin	50 mg/kg
Niacin	450 mg/kg
Pan. Acid (B5)	50 mg/kg
Pyridoxine (B6)	35 mg/kg
Biotin	1 mg/kg
Folic Acid	5 mg/kg
Choline	2700 mg/kg
Ascorbic Acid	55 mg/kg
Beta Carotene	0.4 mg/kg

AMINO ACIDS
Taurine	0.4%
Lysine	2.9%
Threonine	1.65%
Methionine	0.9%
Isoleucine	1.55%
Leucine	3%
Valine	1.95%
Arginine	2.9%
Phenylalanine	1.7%
Histidine	0.9%
Cystine	0.4%

MINERALS
Sodium	0.4%
Chloride	0.6%
Potassium	0.7%
Magnesium	0.1%
Sulphur	0.4%
Iodine	1.8mg/kg
Manganese	20 mg/kg
Cobalt	0.47 mg/kg
Selenium	0.5 mg/kg
Iron	240 mg/kg
Zinc	200 mg/kg
Copper	20 mg/kg

Their adult dog is very good too.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes origin is a nice food as well.
Although I don't reccomend feeding any fish based food to your dog or cat. It is higher is salt & mercury.


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

Salt? I have never heard of that, mercury most likely but then again I eat fish as well so I guess I am eating a lot of mercury too ;-)

I would think feeding beef or chicken would be higher in salts than fish.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Iams isn't good for cats? :-( That's actually what our vet recommended! One of my family's cats does throw up a lot, so I'm thinking I need to do some research on this. Besides Blue Buffalo's website, does anyone know where else I can find information about them that I can show my parents?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Irishdancer said:


> Iams isn't good for cats? :-( That's actually what our vet recommended! One of my family's cats does throw up a lot, so I'm thinking I need to do some research on this. Besides Blue Buffalo's website, does anyone know where else I can find information about them that I can show my parents?


I don't trust any nutritional information a vet gives. Very very few vets edorse good foods. Which is quite sad IMO.
A good cat nutritional website, go here: http://www.catinfo.org
I don't think it directly mentions iams but it discusses the ingredients label.

And another: http://www.catfoodguide.com/


----------

